# Beginners Luck



## Johnny (Nov 21, 2016)

since we recently sold our home near Orlando and moved a little South to Kissimmee, FL
we have been too busy with the new digs to get much water under the keel.
My wife is an avid angler and she loves fishing around the shoreline of 
Big Lake Tohopekaliga, a/k/a "Lake Toho"....... one of the largest and most
productive bass lakes in Florida....... only two blocks from our new home.
anyways, last night my wife was out for her evening walk around the lake 
and heard this girl screaming - my wife's first thought was _ALLIGATOR _!!!!
running over to the commotion, she saw this young lady of about 22 years old
standing over a MONSTER large mouth bass !!!! She had managed to wrangle it
through the weeds and moss up onto the grassy bank.
yep - her very FIRST time fishing !!!! my wife said her rod and reel looked to
be the cheapest and oldest available..... fishing with 4" live shiners right at dusk
in the grass in about 2 to 3 feet of water. what LUCK !!!!
a couple of guys familiar with big bass estimted it to be at nine (9) pounds or a 
little more !!!!
My wife said the girl had the same size cooler as the one we have and I measured mine
and it is 22" across the bottom . . . . so look at this monster and tell me what you think.


she called me on her phone all excited and jumping around - I told her to GET A PHOTO !!
she says - - - nooooooo I am too shy - LOL - I said again GET A PHOTOOOOOOOO.... so she did.
can you believe that ??? what luck indeed. PLUS - that area is like the public park where
families come to lounge around and let their kids throw rocks into the water . . . LOTS of people around.


Lake Tohopekaliga, Florida at sunset is THE place to be for Large Mouths !!!!!!!!!!








.


----------



## KMixson (Nov 21, 2016)

If I caught that I would probably be screaming also. :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny (Dec 2, 2016)

well that was last week - - - 
the wife went down to Lake Toho "again" this m orning about 8am
it was chilly and windy - but she is a die hard angler.
she caught some small bluegill on bread balls with a very small hook for bait.

she snagged this *4.5* pounder with a 3" bluegill in about 3-4ft of water.
She normally releases her fish if they are in good shape - this one was gut hooked.
she caught this one in the vicinity of where the 9 pounder was caught last week.
fishing from the bank in the grass. her average is 2 to 5 pounds. her PB is 7.5#
her goal is anything over 10#. I am very confident she will get it too !




a couple of other anglers were also fishing from the bank and she did not see any catches.
I am a surface popper, mainly frogs and do not have near the luck that she does !!


----------

